# Uukha ex evo 1 versus WNS FC 100



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello just wondering if anyone has tried both these limbs, if so, which do you prefer and why? Thanks


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Uukha ex1 is a half step in the "super-recurve" direction, so it has a different draw force curve than a traditional limb. 

The uukha will be a little heavier in front and softer in the back. The FC 100 looks an updated version of the RCX 100 (45 degree cross carbon with foam), so is most likely the conventional draw force curve, with a soft front and more stack in the back end. 

They both will perform well, Uukha and W&W (WNS is W&W) both make good limbs, so it will depend on how much you want to spend and what draw curve you are looking for.

From my personal experience (have owned Uukha Ex1, VX1000, W&W Wiawis NS foam, W&W Wiawis One and others) the uukha ex1 will be a little quieter but a little more tune sensitive, the W&W/WNS foam will be a little louder with a bit more snappy of a feel. (not faster, just a different shot response) 

Looking at the broader community, (the large active FB groups and what I see at the USAA college shoots) it seems there is slight preference for Uukha in barebow, and conventional limbs (W&W, Hoyt, etc) in olympic recurve.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you for your response!


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

I've got a set of FC 100 and they are really nice limbs. They're fast, but feel relatively low effort for their weight and profile. I shot some PSE Xpressions back to back with them yesterday (the PSEs were about 3# lighter otf); the PSEs felt softer on release but were harder at the clicker and were higher perceived effort at the end of the draw. I believe the PSE is based on the Winex, I know it is made by W&W.


----------



## KungPOW (May 17, 2016)

I shoot A set of Uukha UX100 (med 38lbs) and a set of Elite+, similar to the RCX-100 (med 38 lbs).

The Uukha's use a slightly short string, and like a higher brace height. They are more sensitive to tiller and nock point location for a good tune. I found then more difficult to get a quiet tune with them. I like the feel of the draw. It starts of heavy, and slowly increases in weight. It gives a very smooth feel at the clicker. I am using them in a barebow setup right now. They are one of my favorite limbs.

The SF Elite+ are slightly longer than the Uukha limbs. They like a brace height in the middle range. They measure 2lbs higher at draw than the Uukhas. Easier to tune. A little less smooth through the clicker. Produce a very sudden, sharp shot feel. Not a bad feeling shot, just faster feeling than the Uukhas. I have shot these limbs less then the Uukhas. 

At 29.5" draw these are the wights on the fingers:

Uukha 38lbs medium
Max Draw Weight: 44 lbs, 11 oz
Min Draw Weight: 39 lbs 0 oz (6 turns out)
Mid Draw Weight:	41lbs 12oz


SF Elite+ Limbs, 38lbs medium

Max Draw Weight:	46 lbs 0 oz
Min Draw Weight:	41 lbs 4 oz (approx 5 turns out)
Mid Draw Weight:	43 lbs 10oz

Riser is a 25" GMX.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you for all the great info. Really sppreciate it 😊


----------

